# Question For Roy



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

How about you making an RLT pocket Watch?









Cheers.

Rabbit


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I was actually talking with someone about this yesterday, you never know.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Sounds interesting. Maybe time to start saving....


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

He's such a tease









I'd definitely be interested in an RLT Pocket Watch


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

Roy said:


> I was actually talking with someone about this yesterday, you never know.










Yeah I believe ya!!

Rabbit


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Yes in deed unitas movement ss case in the style of the Stowa marine watch i.e. white dial blued hands etc a classic limited edition.

Tom


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

I think it should have a scooter on the back of the case. Just like those Harley watches but with a little Honda C50 or maybe a Vespa... vroom vroom... Oh and it should have a bright red dial with silver batons and hands.


----------

